# Multiple Instances of Kontakt and System Resources



## robgb (Mar 26, 2017)

I originally set up my template with just a few instances of Kontakt, using the multi-out version to run about twenty instruments. But after having trouble with a multiscript, I decided to run twenty separate instances of Kontakt in my template.

I thought this would be more of a drain on my system resources, but according to my DAW, my CPU burden was essentially identical to when I was using just a few multi-out instances.

Am I missing something here? Is it more efficient to run a few multi-out out instances instead of several individual instances or is there no difference?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 26, 2017)

robgb said:


> I originally set up my template with just a few instances of Kontakt, using the multi-out version to run about twenty instruments. But after having trouble with a multiscript, I decided to run twenty separate instances of Kontakt in my template.
> 
> I thought this would be more of a drain on my system resources, but according to my DAW, my CPU burden was essentially identical to when I was using just a few multi-out instances.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Is it more efficient to run a few multi-out out instances instead of several individual instances or is there no difference?



thats what @Ashermusic keeps preaching about. seems each kontakt intrument gets spread among different cores while a multi kontakt will be on one kore. (at least in Logic)


----------



## playz123 (Mar 26, 2017)

According to calculations I did in the past, it appeared that each instance of Kontakt only used up about 10MB, so my approach is generally to use multiple instances, and not load up a few instances with tons of instruments. Perhaps test that out for yourself, and see if you come to the same conclusions. IMHO, it's not DAW specific either.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2017)

First instance of Kontakt is about 130 MB, each additional is 60-75 MB more.

It is actually a good idea to have multiple instruments per instance and combine multiple instances that way. Having about a dozen instruments per instance is beneficial to CPU/RAM usage, I found.


----------



## robgb (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah, I've tried both ways now (tried again) and I'm finding almost identical CPU usage. About 12-13% when idle, and 50% when all instruments are playing the same line.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2017)

It really depends on the DAW, though. Some do better multiprocessing than others.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 26, 2017)

from my experience it is important to switch OFF multi processor support in kontakt when you use it in Logic. that aside, many instances work better for me as well.


----------



## robgb (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes. You should leave multiprocessing to your DAW.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 26, 2017)

Not always. Some plugins (like u-he Diva) benefit from their own multiprocessing. And at least in Reaper, I see benefits when leaving Kontakt's multiprocessing enabled, as well.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 26, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> First instance of Kontakt is about 130 MB, each additional is 60-75 MB more.
> 
> It is actually a good idea to have multiple instruments per instance and combine multiple instances that way. Having about a dozen instruments per instance is beneficial to CPU/RAM usage, I found.


Wow, not questioning your information, but that is completely different than we saw 3 or 4 years ago. Of course Kontakt has changed since then, but that much of a difference is 'surprising'. To this day, I am not seeing any problems using multiple instances of Kontakt, but I suppose it may also depend on the resources one has available and one's system etc?


----------



## tack (Mar 26, 2017)

robgb said:


> I thought this would be more of a drain on my system resources, but according to my DAW, my CPU burden was essentially identical to when I was using just a few multi-out instances.


As ED said, each Kontakt instance is around 60MB. If you're loading monstrous patches (like these big orchestral libraries), then the portion of memory used by even a proliferation of Kontakt instances is a rounding error next to memory used for samples.

That's why I've gone to a Kontakt instance per track approach. And using disabled tracks, my net memory usage is actually lower, things load faster, and my routing is much simpler.


----------



## robgb (Mar 30, 2017)

I did some further tests. My usage above was with Studio One 2. I decided to try building a template in Reaper and so far the same number of instances of Kontakt is using about 11% when idle and only 20% or so when all instruments are playing. BIG difference.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2017)

S1 is just a horribly unoptimized DAW, period.


----------



## sazema (Mar 31, 2017)

I tested also template with multi-out instances and individual instances (Reaper), and difference is not big, there is another thread about RAM usage here with some numbers.


----------



## sazema (Mar 31, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> S1 is just a horribly unoptimized DAW, period.



Agree


----------



## David Hall (May 23, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> S1 is just a horribly unoptimized DAW, period.


that's true and a request to get the optimization has been submitted. hopefully a new update will help


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Wasn't S1's performance issues due to the how S1 displayed CPU load information? AFAIK, S1 displays the most loaded single-thread of all CPU so it looks higher than Avg. CPU load of all cores -as others DAW supposedly do.

I have no experience on the first hand. But considering how crucial performance side of things to a DAW I just can't see how a major company would let their product be inferior to others. It's like one DAW having a better or worse sound than others level of importance.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 23, 2017)

Oh by the way... S1 released 3.5 today. Improving performance-wise. But I don't know if there is any improvement for film scoring. Video track, better tempo track etc.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

David Hall said:


> that's true and a request to get the optimization has been submitted. hopefully a new update will help



Not the right place to do this, but perhaps demo Cubase?


----------



## K8ch (May 23, 2017)

Hello all....

I'm far from being an "authority" on Kontakt and folks may disagree, but that's how I learn, right?

I much prefer to use an instance of Kontakt for each instrument.
I don't care for Kontakt's effects anyway (they're no better than the free VST's that are available), and using VST effects in my DAW is the easiest way to add/tweak effects for the individual instruments/tracks.
I use Reaper as my DAW, and it has a "freeze" option -which I use for tracks I'm not working on at the moment.
"Freezing" a track turns it into a temporary analog track (complete with FX/EQ, etc.), and that reduces the CPU drain considerably.
When I want to work on a track that has been "frozen", I just use the "unfreeze" option and the track reverts back to it's previous/midi track, so I can tweak it.
It may be a longer process because I have to wait 15-30 seconds to freeze/unfreeze a track, but it's worth it to me.
In this way, I can write on my dual-core laptop and not run into problems w/CPU drain.


If you disagree please voice your opinion because it's how I learn! 



Peace,

K8ch
https://www.reverbnation.com/keithhaydon


----------



## David Hall (May 23, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Not the right place to do this, but perhaps demo Cubase?



I love studio one.. its something about it that i can't explain.. but i will give it a shot to cubase one of these days


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 23, 2017)

David Hall said:


> I love studio one.. its something about it that i can't explain.. but i will give it a shot to cubase one of these days



You might completely convert. Or not. Either way, Cubase for some people can be quite the eye opener, depending on which DAW you started with. It's a really powerful set of tools imo, but I've heard good about Logic, Reaper, and Ableton as well. I just didn't like the others, but that was a personal thing. I went from Sonar to Cubase and was just mightily impressed.


----------

